# hissing noise from steering column...



## fourseasonspm (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all-
I have an '03 Ram 2500 . I've recently had my power steering pump and lines replaced due to leaking, and now I have an annoying hiss that I can hear loud and clear inside the cab. The hiss is constant when the wheel is straight, and disappears whenever I turn the wheel slightly in either direction. It seems as if the rubber wall that the steering column passes through isn't sealing tight enough, and is letting that noise through but it's hard to tell. The mechanic that did the work said that he didn't hear any noise that wasn't normal, but I know it's not supposed to be so loud inside the cab. Anyone else have any similar problems? Thanks!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you make sure your fluid level is up? Could also be air trapped in a line.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

It may be completely unrelated, some of the Dodge guys on here will know.
But there is a recall that came out this April for the power steeering on these 3rd generation rams. It's a safety recall, so dealers definitely know about it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

take it back to your mech something aint right only fords make that noise


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a 05 and never heard about no recall


----------



## fourseasonspm (Dec 6, 2007)

sno commander;909130 said:


> take it back to your mech something aint right only fords make that noise


Funny that you say that, I bought my Dodge from a Ford dealership and got an extended Ford warranty, so my work was done at a Ford dealership! My friend has an 04' Ram 1500 and his truck makes the same hissing, only you can't hear it at all inside the cab. It's only noticeable when the hood is up. And the fluid level is good.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

rjnjr1019;910238 said:


> i have a 05 and never heard about no recall


See: http://www.dodge.com/en/owners/

Type in the last 8 of your VIN on the left side. It doesn't affect ALL vehicles.


----------

